# Toro 828 power shift oil capacity



## Makachana (Nov 23, 2020)

I just bought a 828 power shift snowblower for a great price. It has the Briggs magnetron 8hp. Problem is, it has 3 oil fills. One on each side of the block towards the bottom and one on top of cylinder. There's no dipstick tube not dipstick on it. I can't seem to find one neither, so was wondering if anyone knows what the oil capacity would be so I can make sure it's full when I change the oil?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome aboard the SBF.

toro is good in providing PFD down loads of the owners manuals in the main toro website where you can get the owners and parts manual and parts still available. powershifts were toros workhorse machine replaced by the powermax after the time Tecumseh went under . 

motor wise you fill the oil to the bottom of the threads in those plug ports .


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

8hp Tecumseh should be 28oz, Briggs should be 44oz


----------



## Makachana (Nov 23, 2020)

Jackmels said:


> 8hp Tecumseh should be 28oz, Briggs should be 44oz


It has the 8hp Briggs and Stratton engine, not the Tecumseh


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Makachana said:


> It has the 8hp Briggs and Stratton engine, not the Tecumseh


Ok then 44oz


----------



## Makachana (Nov 23, 2020)

Jackmels said:


> Ok then 44oz


Put 44oz in, it will run out of the oil fill holes on bottom of the engine. One guy mentioned filling it up to the threads on the bottom oil fill holes....


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

bottom of the threads for the fill plug/dip stick which comes to about 44 oz's + or _-


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

* Specifications *


*Chassis:* Tire Pressure
7-15 PSI / .5-1kg sq. cm
*Drive System:* Gearbox Lubricant
4.5 oz. (133ml) SAE 90 GL5 or higher
*Drive System:* Ground Speed
Fwd. .6 / 1.3 / 2.0 / 2.9 Rev. 1.3 / 2.0 mph
*Engine:* Engine Oil Type
44 oz. (1.3l) 5w-30 or 10w / API SH or higher
*Engine:* Engine Speed
High 3300, Low 2000±150 RPM
*Engine:* Ignition Coil Air Gap
.013" / .33mm
*Engine:* Spark Plug
Champion RCJ8
*Engine:* Spark Plug Gap
.030"/ .76mm
*Drive System:* Gearbox Lubricant
Auger 4.5 oz. (133ml) SAE 90 Gl-5 or 6 / Trans. 14.5 oz. (411.8 gm) Lubriplate Mag 1


----------



## Makachana (Nov 23, 2020)

captchas said:


> bottom of the threads for the fill plug/dip stick which comes to about 44 oz's + or _-


Put 44oz in (upper engine fill plug) and it runs out of the fill plugs on both sides on lower part of the engine...not alot of oil runs out, but it does run out from both lower fill plugs. So weird it has 3 oil fill plugs.


----------



## Makachana (Nov 23, 2020)

Jackmels said:


> * Specifications *
> 
> 
> *Chassis:* Tire Pressure
> ...


10w-30 ok to use? I put 10w-30 in it cause I have a case of it for small engines etc and it has the added zinc in it


----------



## Makachana (Nov 23, 2020)

Btw guys, I'm appreciating the help with this. I got this cheap and it's in really good shape. Heard they were a decent machine that lasts if taken care of. I'm going to use it in every other need for snowblowing with my other one, a 69 wheelhouse trailblazer 7, which still works great, but she's also a bit tired.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

10W-30 . .. ?
Might be a little thick in single digit and -F temperatures.
When I was up in Alaska in pre synthetic automotive oil days. . . we had the trucks plugged in with both engine block and battery plate heaters. 5W-30 was even too viscous.
You had one chance to crank the engine and hope for a start. If it did not. . .. find another truck that was plugged in.
In the "olden days", I would use regular petroleum 5W-30 in my snowblower and substitute about 10% to 15% volume with Marvel Mystery Oil.. It was the only way to get the engine to pull over at even +10F or less.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Makachana said:


> Put 44oz in (upper engine fill plug) and it runs out of the fill plugs on both sides on lower part of the engine...not alot of oil runs out, but it does run out from both lower fill plugs. So weird it has 3 oil fill plugs.


they all have multiple plugs as the motors are winterized base motors used in many other applications. summer/winter , some times you will find a unmachined casting blind hole where one of the oil level screw plugs would go. if it comes out a lower let it settle/find it's level/stop running out reinstall the plug it's full


----------

